# turbofan ovens? good?



## mulak (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey guys

I went to a food equipment store to do some equipment research for my dessert business in the future.

The employee told me that the blodgett oven is overrated because people basically buying the name. Also usually have to turn the pan around every 5 mins for even baking. Same goes for the hobart mixers, just buying the name.

They said that the food equipment industry have improved over the past decade and there are better brands out there than blodgett and hobart. They recommend the turbofan oven because there is no need to turn around the pans and way cheaper than blodgett like 2k difference for a 2-ovens unit.

what do you think? is it true or just a sale pitch?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't know anything about _Blodgett_ ovens ... but my answer to a guy ragging on _Hobart_ mixers would probably be along the lines of _"OK ... Thank you for your time today ... Let me get back to you. Adios Muchacho."_

Could I be wrong? Oh yeah, sure, being that I haven't used a Hobart mixer made this century. Their quality may have declined. That being said, I don't know what the #2 brand is. As for _Turbofan_ ovens ... _Well, they're cool._ I haven't used one enough to give an opinion other than _"They're cool"_.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't usually agree with (the) Ice Man, but he is absolutely correct on the Hobart.

That mixer is a kitchen work horse.

I am gonna jinx myself here...I have never had one break on me.

As far as I know the one I found for my bro's kitchen has never been new, lol

mimi

** Unless you are pumping out by the thousands for the unwashed masses, there is no place in the bakery for a fan oven of any brand, of course this is IMO ;-)


----------



## mulak (Jan 2, 2006)

I do agree about the hobart... it a ironclad equipment... it was a bit shocking to hear that hobarts are declining... I have dealt with hobart mixers for years, no problems so far... knocking on the commercial metal table 

on the other hand for blodgett ovens... I'm currently working in a bakery that sells cupcakes, cakes, pies, cookies etc... they have a 2-ovens unit blodgett, they are a bit of annoying ovens because we have to turn the pans around like every 5 mins to ensure even baking

Do you know a better brand of ovens that reduce this "turning the pans every 5 mins" situation into just once during half-baked of the products?


----------

